# Bee removal in Mt. Dora FL



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Nice video. Glad you got the queen.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job! So jealous.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Way to go.


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. LOVE catching the queen. Makes my day every time!!


----------

